

Twitter now requires to give your phone # to get an API key /o\ - rouxrc
https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/25637
And worse of all it doesn&#x27;t let you set one in most countries because it doesn&#x27;t handle your carriers....
This is just totally insane for so many reasons...
======
teacup50
Just use Twitter's own API keys.

------
cboutet
Yes, i'ts a shame.

